# We did a thing!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! So impressed!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great show - congrats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! Having been to AKC rally nationals twice I know those sorts of events are pressure cookers. I am thrilled you had fun and that you are looking forward to mre opportunities.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

And we knew her before she was a Star!


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow! Qs in 7 of 9? Awesome teamwork!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations. That’s a fabulous achievement.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great outing. Congrats on leveling up successfully!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was not only a successful, but also a fun weekend.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations! That must have been very exciting for both of you.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all! Seems like yesterday I was posting her puppy pics.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Gracie! What a champ!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Fantastic! Whoo hooo!


----------

